# Best Rotors??



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Wanting to replace my stock F&R rotors w/ aftermarket. Thinking about Brembo cross drilled, but I want to get the best for the money. I'm a little bit limited on what I can spend due to a pregnant wife!! Anyone got any suggestions on what kind and where to buy them. Any input would be great. Thanks.


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I was told to get both slotted and crossed drilled. Its best for heat reduction and stopping power.


----------



## AltibOi02 (May 30, 2005)

skootz1 said:


> I was told to get both slotted and crossed drilled. Its best for heat reduction and stopping power.


yes, C/D rotors are the best you can get IMO for the money on just rotors....or brembo blanks but I think your looking for more A/M instead of OE replacements....as long as you dont do heavy racing or autocross I would get these...I would look on ebay or nopi.com for them, price is not bad either, cheaper than OEM....


----------

